# 669 frame cracking issues, how can I....



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

help prevent this with my pistols? I have researched this on the web and found it to be a problem with the aluminum frame 669's. Just off the top of my head I can think that some of these problems might be due to using hot factory or hot handloaded ammo. 
In a post below I just bought another 669 which looks to be nearly new with no signs of wear at all compared with my other 669 {owned nearly 20years}. I looked at both weapons with a bright light and magnifying glass and couldnt see any cracks or starts of cracks. 
I did order all new springs for my old 669 and got the recoil spring at one pound stronger than the factory spring to keep the receiver from charging back too hard, but not so soft that it fails to feed.
Any advise or opinions? I really like these pistols and I since I have many magazines and new rubber grips I really cant afford to buy something different at this time {and not later if the proposed ban goes into effect}. I also like the small package with 15 round mags which is easy to carry, not to mention the reliablity {cracking frame not-withstanding}.......
Also, on a related topic Ive got seven 15 round mags and I really dont like the gap they leave under the butt. I ordered this from Brownells
http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/sto...BUTT%2 0PLATE
but I think I ordered the wrong part. 
Anyone know where I can get these and also do I have to order one for each mag or just one for each pistol? ......thanks, Mike


----------

